

The World's smallest engravings: All England's World Cup goalscorers on a stud - nigelbhumans
http://www.humansinvent.com/#!/3686/metal-work-2-the-world%e2%80%99s-smallest-engravings/
Graham Short is a rare breed - he is a master engraver.
======
nigelbhumans
Wow! He has to slow his heart down!

